# Android Apps ohne Internet am Handy & Android Outdoor Navi



## HansHackspecht (12. August 2011)

Hallo pcghler,

Also ich werde mir bald ein Galaxy S II zulegen allerdings werde ich whl. kein Internet dran haben so und jetzt folgendes Problem: Wie soll ich dann bitte Apps da draufkriegen? Und nochwas, was wenn ich meinen Speciherplatz etwas anders verwenden will und ein paar kostenpflichtige Apps habe die auf dem Handy keinen Platz mehr haben. muss ich die dann löschen und wenn ichs später wieder haben will neu kaufen ?? . Also was vlt. Noch gehen würde wegen dem Internet vlt. , dass ich es via WLAN mit meinem PC und so mit dem Internet Verbinden müsste funktionieren oder ? Ach und Nochwas um Threats zu sparen : Ich bräuchte einen Outdoor Navigator (für Wandern und Radeln) der keine Internetverbindung braucht. Es reicht Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz. Die Karten müssen nicht der Hammer sein reicht wenn er mir Anzeigt wo ich bin und auf welcher Höhe und halt noch grobe Informationen über meine Psition also z.B. Benediktenwand, München-Zentrum oder so etwas in der Art


----------



## Lee (12. August 2011)

Hast du einen Wlan Router? Dann kannst du das Handy einfach mit dem Router verbinden und damit direkt auf´s Internet zugreifen. Ohne ein Wlan Netz wird das jedoch nichts.


----------



## HansHackspecht (12. August 2011)

WLAN am Notebook--->Notebook hat Internet


----------



## HansHackspecht (13. August 2011)

Weis noch einer was wegen der "Lagerung" von kostenpflichtigen Apps ohne sie zu löschen und wegen dem Outdoor NAVI ?


----------



## Hagrid (13. August 2011)

Zur ersten Frage: Es gibt die App "Appmonster", womit du jegliche App als .apk auf der SD - Karte speichern kannst. Außerdem kannst du, sobald du sie gekauft hast, afaik sie immer laden. Du hast sie quasi für dein Google Konto gekauft, nicht für das Gerät. 
Zur zweiten Frage: Es gibt Offline - Maps wie Navigon, etc.. Nur Goole Maps braucht eine konstante Internetverbindung.

MfG Hagrid


----------



## HansHackspecht (14. August 2011)

OK danke noch ne frage: Wird eine angeschlossene SD Karte so richtig angezeigt (so wie ein seperater Ordner) so dass ich Praktisch allles was ich will: Musik, Apps, Ebooks und so da reinschieben kann oder wird nur das Gesamtvolumen erhöht? Wegen dem Navigator ich brauche nur einen der auch offline vernünftig funzt und nich so teuer ist.
UND nochwas wenn z.B. mein Freund ein App gekauft hat und sich dann über mein Handy bei ihm einloggt kann ich das ja praktisch auch auf mein Handy laden. Also hat es einer gezahlt und zwei Leute haben es geht das ?

Hans

P.S. reicht auch die kostenlose Version von AppMonster?


----------



## Mistadon (15. August 2011)

> OK danke noch ne frage: Wird eine angeschlossene SD Karte so richtig  angezeigt (so wie ein seperater Ordner) so dass ich Praktisch allles was  ich will: Musik, Apps, Ebooks und so da reinschieben kann oder wird nur  das Gesamtvolumen erhöht? Wegen dem Navigator ich brauche nur einen der  auch offline vernünftig funzt und nich so teuer ist.


Wenn du dein Handy am PC anschließt erscheint die MicroSD Karte als ein Wechseldatenträger, wie ein USB Stick oder eine externe Festplatte. Also ja, du kannst dort ganz einfach alles reinkopieren.
Du kannst auch viele Apps auf die SD Karte verschieben (geht in den Einstellungen unter Anwendungen. Wähle eine App aus und dann ist da nen Button "auf SD Karte verschieben" (geht nicht mit alllen Apps)). Das erhöht u.U. die Telefongeschwindigkeit, spart aber auf jeden Fall Speicher.



> UND nochwas wenn z.B. mein Freund ein App gekauft hat und sich dann über  mein Handy bei ihm einloggt kann ich das ja praktisch auch auf mein  Handy laden. Also hat es einer gezahlt und zwei Leute haben es geht das ?


Nein, wenn du dein Handy einmal mit deinem Googlekonto verlinkt hast musst du es komplett zurücksetzen um das zu ändern.



> P.S. reicht auch die kostenlose Version von AppMonster?


Ja. Allerdings möchte ich dich um eine Sache bitten: Viele große Spieleentwickler kommen nicht in den Android Market weil sie nicht genug Geld verdienen. Durch die illegale Verbreitung von kostenpflichtigen Apps.
Ich kann verstehen wenn man mal eine App ausprobieren will oder sie einem schlicht und einfach zu teuer ist. Doch jeder Mensch hat genug Geld übrig um sich Doodle Jump zu kaufen und muss es nicht illegal runterladen.
Man kann die Apps nach dem Kauf 15 Minuten ausprobieren, wenn man sie innerhalb dieses Zeitraums löscht wird kein Geld abgebucht.


----------



## DrSin (15. August 2011)

Mit dem neuen Market kann man such zwischen 2  Accounts wechseln, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Apps dann trotzdem gelöscht werden.


----------



## HansHackspecht (15. August 2011)

jajaja Ich lade schon nichts Illegal runter. Danke für die Antworten!


----------

